# Can you spot the join?.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
I cant figure out how they did it.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Very very good.
Would like to know how it's done.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I've got one of those staple guns.....the're brilliant!! :lol:


----------

